# My new hobby



## kletus (Sep 10, 2015)

Figured I would put up my grow journal to get opinions on everything. My veg room, where the mothers love.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441916896.900403.jpg

It's 5 X 8 (I think). 4 plants in a DWC setup. Inroom a/c keeps it about 79* @48%. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917049.084515.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917061.049921.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917073.601407.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917102.971413.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917113.003617.jpg

Just put up the t5 lights and man did they take off. They love these


----------



## kletus (Sep 10, 2015)

Moved my truck out of the garage to it new home and set up my grow room.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917264.274258.jpg

9 X 9 gorilla tent. I don't know good or bad but I think it's bad ***.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917312.445793.jpg

Started hanging the lights. I know these aren't the best but perfect for the price (free).
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441917378.352669.jpg

Got the lights hung and ducting in. Just need to hang the carbon filter with inline fan. Started plumbing the buckets, half are done.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 10, 2015)

nice set up.  looks like you have it under control. Cant wait to see that Bloom tent filled
:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2015)

looks like you are going in the right direction. I would get the T5 lights down to about 5" above the plants so that they get the most of the light energy and won't stretch as much.
How many watts are the HID lights? I notice one is hps(yellowish light) and the other is metal halide(blueish light). I would recommend that you have both lights with HPS bulbs for flowering as the Metal halide is more for vegging and not as strong as the HPS. JMO


----------



## kletus (Sep 11, 2015)

I know the lights are different. I had asked in the other thread about bulb brand preference so I can get matching ones. The t5's say 6500k grow on them and there is 4 bulbs in each light. There is actually 8 but I can't run all of them or it pops my breaker, time to do some rewiring. I also lowered it down like you said


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

Green mojo kletus...enjoy this grow.


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 11, 2015)

Green mojo!  Looks very nice!


----------



## sopappy (Sep 12, 2015)

nice tent! nice truck! but it looks cramped in there, did you skip access from some of the sides of the tent? I wish I'd have considered a tent before going wood and panda paper route, arrrggh, nice set-up you have there. Height looks perfect too, how tall is that tent?
Why the extra res in the flower room?


----------



## kletus (Sep 12, 2015)

On the mothers tent there is only access from the front, but the opening is almost the whole width. On the grow tent I have approx 1 1/2 foot on each side and back. There are 2 large opening on the from and rear. I actually thought of access when putting it up.. I impressed myself on that one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah the T5 6500k grow bulb is what you want for the vegging space. I personally recommend the Digilux brand bulbs for the flowering. I use them and love them. They are a little more expensive that others but not by a lot and to me they are worth it.


----------



## kletus (Sep 18, 2015)

Got some more work done on my room the last day or 2. No pics though:cry: been way to busy helping my pops at his work.



Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah the T5 6500k grow bulb is what you want for the vegging space. I personally recommend the Digilux brand bulbs for the flowering. I use them and love them. They are a little more expensive that others but not by a lot and to me they are worth it.



Will check my local hydro store and check them out. They have a variety so will see what pricing is


----------

